# Pamācības >  Antenu aprēķina programma

## abergs

Dubultkvadrats, Harčenko u. c. Nav jāinstalē:
[attachment=0:uj033nwa]vhf81s2.rar[/attachment:uj033nwa]

----------


## Zigis

Un ko ar to melno kvadrātu lai iesāk?

----------


## abergs

ENTER nospiest ticība neļauj?
Man veras vaļā arī bez tā...

----------


## Zigis

nu to melno logu ar tabuliņām es atveru, bet neko darīt ar to nevaru, ar vai bez entera.

----------


## abergs

Izvēlas antenas tipu - cipars >> ENTER.
Ievadiet frekvenci prasītajā formātā >> ENTER
un būs stilizēts zīmējums ar izmēriem...

----------


## Zigis

Paldies, interesanta spēļlietiņa.

----------

